# Liechtenstein is it worth a visit



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We are planning a trip to Lake Constance and was wondering is it worth a detour to Leichtenstein.

Have found one campsite but was just wondering if anybody had been recently and could offer some advice

Thanks


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We went there last May but tobe frank we weren't impressed. Alright, it was pouring down with rain at the time and we went to the Mittagsspitz campsite in the South near Tiessen. That site is terraced and narrow access internally so we turned around and went back to Switzerland.
Basically, the country is a strip development along the Rhine with very little to offer as far as we could see.
Someone else may have a higher opinion of it.
Patrick


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for that Patrick, I was humming and ha-ing about including it in our trip and having had a look at a few websites,think I probably give it a miss


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

It does add another to your list of 'countries visited' and a nice line in banks  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Liechtenstein's attraction up until a couple of years ago was the inviolate security of its banking system, then a whistleblower gave details to the German government/tax man of 40,000 (I think) bank accounts of German citizens. Now the ruling prince is about to sign more deals with other countries to reveal expat bank holdings. I guess the tourist attractions paled into insignificance in the face of its attractions for people wishing to hide their bank balances from the revenue.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

eddied said:


> It does add another to your list of 'countries visited' and a nice line in banks
> saluti,
> eddied


They tell me it has more registered limited companies than people 8O


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Liechtenstein*

Certainly not worth making a detour for, but it is "cute" if nothing else see our website www.freewebs.com/aguilas389 14th heading down on the left " Four countries today"
Mike and Marion


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike, Marion

Great website will need to spend a bit of time reading through some of your excellent reports


----------

